# Relationale Algebra



## Kirby.exe (28. Jan 2021)

Also ich habe folgende Aufgabe:


Ich verstehe in Relationaler Algebra irgendwie noch nicht so richtig, wie man einen Selbstverbund macht also wie in SQL. 

Bis jetzt habe ich folgendes:

```
table = σ ANR = 2 (STUDENTEN join AUFGABEN join BEWERTUNGEN)
S = π STUDENTEN.VORNAME →Vorname, STUDENTEN.NACHNAME →Nachname, BEWERTUNGEN.PUNKTE → PUNKTE1 (table)
S1 = π STUDENTEN.VORNAME, STUDENTEN.NACHNAME, BEWERTUNGEN.PUNKTE (table)
π Vorname, Nachname (σ PUNKTE1 ≥ PUNKTE (S ⨝ S1))
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (30. Jan 2021)

Habe es gelöst  Musste das Kreuzprodukt und dann die Differenzmenge bilden


----------

